# ASCEND FS10 kayak reviews?



## monsterKAT11

anyone here have a first hand review for the rivers around here? I've done a TON of research and feel like this is the one, the only thing left is to check with people who have used them (besides online reviews). I love the attention to detail it seems to have put into it. I'm aware of some popular mods i plan on doing right away.


----------



## Bubbagon

I paddled one last summer. One of the guys we fished with was paddling one, so I did the "lemme paddle your boat for 5 minutes" deal.
The seat is awesome. He had the one with the camp chair style seat. Like you said, attention to detail is good on the top of the boat.
We floated 6 miles of fairly low water that day, and he had no issues floating over rocks, drop offs, etc...while one guy with a boat with a more pronounced keel did have issues.

The way it feels reminds me alot of my WS Pamlico 10'. Instantly comfortable to be in and very easy to paddle. It's not going to win any races across a lake, but for Ohio streams it's a good hull design.


----------



## monsterKAT11

Bubbagon! thanks for the awesome input! i sat in one at bass pro to make sure it's even worth looking into, i instantly noticed the chair (same type as you mentioned) was extremely comfortable, and the wide and dept had more than enough room to move around. even for me, 6ft 1 270lbs. (hopefully dropping). one of the nice points for me was it was rated for about 100 lbs more than the other budget yaks. a little heavier but worth the extra stability in my opinion. The only thing that i didn't like was the lack of dry storage. i've found a guy online who used a dry food container in the back, and it looks like it was made for it. so that issue was taken care of for me.


----------



## monsterKAT11

thanks montagc, i'm a bigger guy which is what attracted me to this yak hopefully it won't be an issue for me! i'm currently in a fusion 10 yak which i feel like i'm about to sink in. it was ok to get into the sport but now it's time to invest in a nice one.


----------



## Wow

monsterKAT11, You'll love the ascend fs10. A great craft for your hard earned dollars. It's a bps private label brand that utilizes the best features of Old Town's best selling Vapor 10. The size, capacity and large cockpit will impress you on the water. Transport is a breeze and getting in/out is a piece of cake for a large boned yaker. It's compact, stable, affordable and will get you anywhere you want. --Tim


----------



## monsterKAT11

thank you guys for all your replies, I'm thoroughly convinced this is the yak for me. and plan on picking one up within the next few weeks. don't let that stop the input though!!! thanks again!


----------



## Bubbagon

monsterKAT11 said:


> The only thing that i didn't like was the lack of dry storage. i've found a guy online who used a dry food container in the back, and it looks like it was made for it. so that issue was taken care of for me.


Dry storage can be a bit overrated. Most of it is "kind of dry" storage.
I think a good, roll top dry bag is a must for kayakers.

Have fun, man. I think you're going to love that boat. The kind of boat that even when you decide to get another, you'll hang onto this one.
I'm excited for you.


----------



## monsterKAT11

Bubbagon said:


> Dry storage can be a bit overrated. Most of it is "kind of dry" storage.
> I think a good, roll top dry bag is a must for kayakers.
> 
> Have fun, man. I think you're going to love that boat. The kind of boat that even when you decide to get another, you'll hang onto this one.
> I'm excited for you.


Thanks i appreciate that! now the not-so-fun part, selling other toys to buy the new one!


----------



## leftfordead88

Korey, ill buy you a basspro gift card for your birthday if you buy me one. Sound like a deal ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monsterKAT11

leftfordead88 said:


> Korey, ill buy you a basspro gift card for your birthday if you buy me one. Sound like a deal ?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


deal man, i'll get you a 25 dollar gift card and you get me a 100 dollar gift card.


----------



## leftfordead88

monsterKAT11 said:


> deal man, i'll get you a 25 dollar gift card and you get me a 100 dollar gift card.


Sounds fair! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp

also thinking about buying one do you think it is safe to fish out of on ohio river with a PFD have a decent amount of barge traffic would like to fish about 100 yards give or take from the bank


----------



## monsterKAT11

It could be perfectly safe but I for one will never be on the ohio with a kayak.


----------



## monsterKAT11

I should clarify my hesitance is purely due to lack of experience with dealing with large wakes. I've had a few windy days and heavy barge traffic on the Ohio with my 16ft john boat, that was enough for me. i usually stick to the river which has little to no boat traffic.


----------



## dinkcatcher

I have one and am very happy with it. I've caught a lot of fish out of and also use it to waterfowl hunt. Very stable and tracks amazingly straight. I can shoot sideways with 3 1/2" waterfowl loads with no issue. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dinkcatcher

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon

dinkcatcher said:


> View attachment 68661
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey, Yer over yer limit! LOL!!
Awesome pic, man. I usually just use mine to get to and from and to retrieve. 
If swinging on a goose with 3 1/2" triple B loads doesn't tip you over, not much will.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

dinkcatcher, 

Care to come to my apartment complex?!


----------



## backlashed

Bubbagon said:


> Hey, Yer over yer limit! LOL!!


Great job, we call that pest control around here.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon

backlashed said:


> Great job, we call that pest control around here.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I definitely fulfilled my pest control obligation this year.


----------



## monsterKAT11

dinkcatcher said:


> View attachment 68661
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's awesome man! you know i had read a few people stating it was a great boat for waterfowl hunting, i've never been but that was another bonus to me!


----------



## kmolloh2

I just actually got this same Yak and have been dying to take it out. I've never been in a Kayak so I'm a little anxious. But I've seen videos where guys have installed a battery behind the seat and installed lights in the cock pit and depth finders where the front rod holder goes. Which would be pretty cool to have if you night fish or just looking for the big fish, which I dont know how I would feel cat fishing of Muskie fishing out of a kayak.


----------



## Matulemj

I am one of those crazy guys from the SW Ohio forum that gets out on the Ohio River in the middle of January. As long as we continue to catch fish, I will continue to be out there regardless of the cold.

I just got an Ascend FS10 today. I've been set on getting one for a while now. I had a SOT (Potomac Tidewater 100 angler) and it seemed very unstable on the Ohio river and lakes compared to other kayakers around me. I liked that it was so light and that I could throw it around and into the bed of my truck so I could go on solo trips easily. That's why I considered the FS10 as opposed to the FS12.

I'll be out on the Ohio River with it on Monday. I will give you a full review after, if I am alive to tell the story.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

I took my new FS10 on the Ohio on the 28th. I had no reservations about being out there either. I am very satisfied with my purchase.

The pros: Tracks great for a 10 footer, I didn't have to put in nearly as much effort paddling then I did when I had my SOT. The seat is amazing. In my old kayak I would get lower back pain within 20-25 minutes. In the FS10, I was good all day and didn't need to get out and stretch like I usually do on kayak trips. The paddle holder is great, all though the bungie was kind of a pain to pull off. The storage is plentiful. It is significantly more stable then my SOT. I netted a 20lbs Carpsucker and put it in the rear left road holder and it didn't throw off the stability at all. It's light weight, I was able to load it in and out of my truck very easily.

Cons: Getting in and out of the kayak was different. I'm sure I will get used to it, but it is a little more of a challenge getting in and out of a sit-in kayak as opposed to a sit-on-top. Other then that I don't really have any complaints yet.

Here's the report of our day on the water:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=221229


----------



## dinkcatcher

Haha, there was actually a three man limit of geese that day and a few ducks. Great kayak in my opinion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monsterKAT11

Matulemj said:


> I took my new FS10 on the Ohio on the 28th. I had no reservations about being out there either. I am very satisfied with my purchase.
> 
> The pros: Tracks great for a 10 footer, I didn't have to put in nearly as much effort paddling then I did when I had my SOT. The seat is amazing. In my old kayak I would get lower back pain within 20-25 minutes. In the FS10, I was good all day and didn't need to get out and stretch like I usually do on kayak trips. The paddle holder is great, all though the bungie was kind of a pain to pull off. The storage is plentiful. It is significantly more stable then my SOT. I netted a 20lbs Carpsucker and put it in the rear left road holder and it didn't throw off the stability at all. It's light weight, I was able to load it in and out of my truck very easily.
> 
> Cons: Getting in and out of the kayak was different. I'm sure I will get used to it, but it is a little more of a challenge getting in and out of a sit-in kayak as opposed to a sit-on-top. Other then that I don't really have any complaints yet.
> 
> Here's the report of our day on the water:
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=221229


Thanks for the detailed info! that really helps solidify my decision!


----------

